# What do you think is the best TT colour



## jimiconway (Dec 20, 2017)

Going to buy a used tts soon and thinking to go for sepang blue or ara blue.

Saw this green on auto trader and I think this is the best colour I've seen but it's an Audi exclusive paint and the chances of me finding one in the same colour with the spec I want is pretty much 0 lol.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, That Green is nice & a Yellow would be nicer but *Amulet Red* is the best colour, but too classy for a MK3 :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## jimiconway (Dec 20, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, That Green is nice & a Yellow would be nicer but *Amulet Red* is the best colour, but too classy for a MK3 :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


I find yellow to be too over the top for a TT and never really liked red on any car.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jimiconway said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, That Green is nice & a Yellow would be nicer but *Amulet Red* is the best colour, but too classy for a MK3 :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
> ...


   [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

My vote goes to Lime Green.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Idk, but if you want peoples opinion. Mine is that the green one is not worth it. It makes the car look like a Ninja Turtle mobile.  (at least in every picture I saw) Idk how it looks like in real life up close.

Both variations of blue are very nice on this car though.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

jimiconway said:


> I find yellow to be too over the top for a TT


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Obviously in Floret Silver! The sports Audi was Born in silver, mate!

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

jimiconway said:


> I find yellow to be too over the top for a TT and never really liked red on any car.


Surely you've got that arse about face... Red's the best colour for a MK3... followed by Yellow and maybe Lime green next?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Really love my turbo blue tts


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

I love some of the unique paints like voodoo blue and glut orange but the best colour I've seen was on a TTRS Mk3 with all the black pack and it was Nogaro Blue


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Jacopo79 said:


> Obviously in Floret Silver! The sports Audi was Born in silver, mate!
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


 :lol: 8) [smiley=gossip.gif] 
+1 Floret Silver people UNITE!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Anything other than Audi's 50 shades of grey - from black to white, along with silver. 
You drive a fun car why go for a dull boring grey colour.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I like the deep greys of nardo and nano on the current TT. White works too. A TTS in yellow is a thing of beauty too.

I like a Mk2 in black.

I was always of the view that Silver was the best Mk1 colour, but it doesn't work for me on the Mk3.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Black is certainly the worse colour as it hides the lines and details of the car.
Yellow works but only on soft top and for women.
Red is a strong colour


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

captainhero17 said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously in Floret Silver! The sports Audi was Born in silver, mate!
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Is not a case that in the far Autumn of 2014 was presented in Floret Silver!! Red or Yellow too much visibile, I prefer understatement, a charateristic of Audi's DNA.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Jacopo79 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacopo79 said:
> ...


Cant/wont add anything else. 8)


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

As long as it's not that god awful primer grey (especially with black wheels) then they're all pretty nice.
I agree with Tosh about black hiding the lines a lot.

That green is .....striking! If you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

KevC said:


> As long as it's not that god awful primer grey (especially with black wheels) then they're all pretty nice.
> I agree with Tosh about black hiding the lines a lot.
> 
> That green is .....striking! If you like it, that's all that matters.


Which grey? Nano grey??


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

What ever the really light one is that looks like the car hasn't been finished yet. Personally, I hate it  And adding black wheels just makes the whole thing look worse.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

You wash your mouth out right now going man!


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

https://www.cameronmotorgroup.co.uk/aud ... -s-tronic/

Overpriced but certainly a bold colour.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

The car in the first post is java green. Best colour for me is likely ara or floret.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You automatically know the 'special type' of driver when you see the black wheels and badges on a car.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> You automatically know the 'special type' of driver when you see the black wheels and badges on a car.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


What do you mean? Doesn't Audi have factory black badges now on the newer models? Black wheels I agree (especially on 1.2 petrol VW Golf with 70hp). But its still better than that ricer culture in the early 2000s'.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Nothing in the range white -> grey -> silver -> black, IMHO


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not sure what wheel colour has to do with the car power tbh....
How is it different to the "ricers"??


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not sure what wheel colour has to do with the car power tbh....
> How is it different to the "ricers"??


I understood your post as a comment on "special snowflakes" who paint their badges black and have black wheels. Where I live people do both of those on cars to make them look "stealthy" "sporty", make them look like "heist, mafia" cars.

When in reality its an old VW tractor that does 0-60 in 2 months. Same as people who put spoilers on their 1.0l Corsa and MOMO rims. In pursuit of making their car look "nicer" they make both car and themselves look stupid. Acknowledge that you are not driving a sports car mate. Clean it, detail it. Keep it stock. That is far better than putting stuff that just reminds you and others what your car isnt. (sincerely from ME, probably the only person on this side of Europe who drove a completely stock Honda Civic)

Well if you lived anywhere where this "ricer" "need for speed" fad was in full swing you would know. I literally mean cars that have lambo doors, over the top body kits for cars that cant even do past 70mph and.....neons. Comparing to them black wheels and badges are far more tolerable.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Each to their own, I get the points being made but it is an individual's choice.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Nardo grey with black accents is nice


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Floret silver,Floret silver, Floret silver all the way so I bought . . . .OBVIOUSLY . . . . . . .Yep, a sepang blue . . . [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
The rest, as they say, is history


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Ara blue...


----------



## sadams0 (Sep 10, 2017)

Nano Grey
Red interior 
Obvs!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Black is certainly the worse colour as it hides the lines and details of the car.
> Yellow works but only on soft top and for women.
> Red is a strong colour


I was so close to ordering a Kyalami Green, and do still love it, but several months on I am so glad I didn't go for it. I really thought I would be able to live with a "look at me" colour but after having a rather bright yellow courtesy car for a few days I now know that it's not for me!

I also hate black for the same reasons as above, plus the fact it's impossible to keep clean even when, like mine, it has been ceramic coated! But you know what, those moments when the car is clean really win me over. It looks absolutely stunning in the sunshine, with its purple hue, and as the sunlight disappears it looks so moody. This coupled with the fact it can almost hide in plain sight. My colleague was asking me when I was going to bring RS to work. It was amusing to point out to him that he was almost parked next to it  This is why I now love my Panther Black, despite not really liking black


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Erty said:


> Ara blue...


I do still like the Ara Blue too, looks stunning.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Quite like the Noggy blue RS


----------



## TTssTT (Nov 13, 2019)

Barmybob said:


>


Think mine is the same color and it is crazy how much it disappears when it gets dark, personally I like black cars, they have a sophisticated but sinister look haha.

I wouldnt say black is best for a TT though, the best ive seen is this flat silvery grey wrapped one. Cant find a picture of it on a mk3 but it just brought out every single line and detail of the car and made it look even more 'futuristic'.

This is the same but on a mk2


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

This one is for sale on Autotrader, similar colour.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Daytona grey... Matt looks [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Colours cannot possibly please all people all of the time, however I'd say the colour to avoid is black - I hate black, except on Beemers as they're mostly UAF where it's a blessing.

White, blue and sliver are classy, Daytona is understated but fine, Red always a good choice, Orange/Yellow/Green - bold and only deserving of RS models. Matt or battleship grey tell me you really couldn't give a crap about what people think!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I promised myself I'd never get another black car after my E86 but here I am with a black TTS.

Such a bitch to keep looking nice so next time I'll go for something a bit brighter. Lava Orange or Turbo Blue


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Love these in nano grey!


----------



## TTssTT (Nov 13, 2019)

scott65742 said:


> This one is for sale on Autotrader, similar colour.


Yes thats exactly the one I was talking about! Been for sale for a while now that given I got mine a month ago and seen this one when looking.


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

Nano Grey is my favourite "normal" colour. But my overall favourite colour is Merlin Purple. That with some gold BBS split rims is perfection to me.

Another one that hates black!


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

I went for the Yellow as I've always liked stand out colours and I think it suits the new TTS BE.

OH has a MK2 in Java Green - she likes the bright colours too 

Hard to choose a favourite between the two . . .


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

The colour choice for the TT is pretty woeful IMHO. Ara was good, but that's been dropped and now we have turbo blue, which in the flesh is very flat. Any kind of metallic grey does the TT's lines no favours, nor does white or black. Red is kinda of OK, but not Tango Red; I much preferred the previous Misano or Catalunya Red of the RS. Then we have yellow, which seems to work on a TTS, but I know from talking to a dealer that residuals are poor for that colour - they had a yellow TTS traded in and couldn't shift it in nearly a year. The new orange I'm not keen on either, shame, as Solar Orange did look nice on the TT. Silver is good and Nardo Grey works for me as an RS exclusive colour. But, for me, Exclusive is the only way to go and at least it almost guarantees your car will be a bit more special than any others you see. Case in point is my current TTS in Porsche Riviera Blue - it's just stunning and continues to put a big smile on my face and those who see it...

I'm hoping to order a TT RS next Spring, assuming I still can... currently three colours being considered: Porsche Mexico Blue, with the outsiders being Porsche Gelbgrun (way better than the pastel like Kyalami Green) or possibly, Sonoma Green, as per my mates new RS4 in that colour... black optics and badging, with red calipers and red interior accents - all a big tick for me.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

This one looks stunning... 





It would have looked better without the red seat trim and with green stitch on leather.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Barmybob said:


> This one looks stunning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Agree, I like that green [smiley=thumbsup.gif] but red trim [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] & the wheels :?: 
Hoggy.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Barmybob said:
> 
> 
> > This one looks stunning...
> ...


Maybe the guy who bought the car really really likes watermelon? :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rukka said:


> I went for the Yellow as I've always liked stand out colours and I think it suits the new TTS BE.
> 
> OH has a MK2 in Java Green - she likes the bright colours too
> 
> ...


Now there's a bit of a bold choice in colours. They stand out so much better than the usual boring greys / black.
Just need my red roadster in the pic to complete your traffic light sequence.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

The world would be a very boring place if we all liked the same things or same paint colours for our TT''s 

I was really struggling to find the colour I wanted when I ordered my TTS a couple of years ago. I had the huge Audi book of colour swatches at home for a few days prior to ordering, and had the swatches out on my then S3 in the sun, in the rain, in the light and in the dark to see how they might all look :roll: I do like a more not-in-your-face car, and do have a penchant for greens, probably something to do with various British Racing Green cloured cars I've ownd over the years. In the end I went for Tiefgruen Pearl. A very dark shade of green, which many folk think is black when initially looking. The avatar doesn't do it justice, but it's stunning when washed, waxed and the sun is shining. And it's almost unique on a TTS...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds interesting .... post up a pic.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Surely the best colour is gold crocodile skin


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Barmybob said:


> This one looks stunning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the red seat trim in my car - IMO, looks fecking awesome! I like the Sonoma Green - not so sure about on a TT though, but looked great on an RS5 I was once contemplating.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

M1ke H said:


> In the end I went for Tiefgruen Pearl. A very dark shade of green, which many folk think is black when initially looking.


It is very rare, also known as Cambridge Green pearl (z6e). A colleague had an S3 in this colour and also remember seeing it on an A8 with sand interior too. Looks fabulous.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> Sounds interesting .... post up a pic.


@ZephyR2 Sorry for the delay, been laid low for a couple of days...


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Audi Exclusive Colour, "Mocha Latte".


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Interesting colour on a TTS for sale at Reading Audi, not sure what it is?

An interesting plate too, if that comes with the car.

https://www.sytner.co.uk/car-search...t-fsi-quattro-tts-2dr-s-tronic/?supersearch=1


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

Barmybob said:


> Interesting colour on a TTS for sale at Reading Audi, not sure what it is?
> 
> An interesting plate too, if that comes with the car.
> 
> https://www.sytner.co.uk/car-search...t-fsi-quattro-tts-2dr-s-tronic/?supersearch=1


The ad sugests 'Cassis', but the pics in the ad look too dark? The cassis car I saw once was more towards lilac :?


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Barmybob said:


> Interesting colour on a TTS for sale at Reading Audi, not sure what it is?
> 
> An interesting plate too, if that comes with the car.
> 
> https://www.sytner.co.uk/car-search...t-fsi-quattro-tts-2dr-s-tronic/?supersearch=1


Love that colour!


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

That's Cassis Red - IMO an acquired taste :-| I've seen the same mk2 TT RS in that colour a few times, it looks more purple than red in the flesh.


----------

